# Tabellen in JSP



## Saschafr (4. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

Gibt es irgendein Tool, das einem schöne, editierbare Tabellen auf der Weboberfläche erstellt? (Sollte natürlich für JSP nutzbar sein.) Die sollen dann am besten Excelähnlich aussehen. Habe zum Verständnis mal ein Link drangehangen.

http://www.ratschlag24.com/images/uploads/software-online.jpg

Noch kurz zur Info: Die Werte in der Tabelle werden nicht aus einer Datenbank ausgelesen, sondern es werden Dateien gelistet und nach bestimmten Parametern dann benötigte Spalten zugewiesen (aber alle Dateien einer Auswahl haben die gleichen Parameter). Hatte dazu schonmal eine andere Frage gestellt.
Siehe:
http://www.java-forum.org/web-tier/86487-java-server-page-ordnerauswahl.html


----------



## Saschafr (4. Aug 2009)

Formuliere meine Frage ein bisschen anders:

Gibt es in JSP etwas vergleichbare zu Gridview in ASP? Damit würde sich meine benötigte Tabelle ja umsetzen lassen.

Danke schon im Voraus für die Mühe.


----------



## JanHH (5. Aug 2009)

banale Antwort, aber, wenn man mit JSF arbeitet, einfach richfaces, icefaces, myfaces etc.. da gibts jede Menge schicke Tabellenkomponenten.

Für JSP spontan das hier gefunden:

Creating Highly Functional Tables in JSP Using DisplayTag and JavaScript

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Saschafr (5. Aug 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. :toll:


----------

